# Kitten started biting



## Angeluk3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all.

I have had my kitten for about a month now and she is 16 weeks and she has started biting me. I don't know how to stop her doing this  she isn't always like it but it is starting to get on my nerves now.

Any help would be brill.

I am a kitten/cat beginner

Thanks
Gemma


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She is probably teething, I just used to blow on Louie's face when he did it & thankfully he has stoped now as his teeth are huge now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Angeluk3 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have had my kitten for about a month now and she is 16 weeks and she has started biting me. I don't know how to stop her doing this  she isn't always like it but it is starting to* get on my nerves now*.
> 
> ...


Hiya congrats on the new baby, she is a kitten, this is how kittens play, if thats getting on your nerves wait til she starts jumping on counters and knocking stuff off or podging your legs till they bruise or jumping on your plate of duinner!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

just say 'no' take your hand (and you!') away and stop the play, they get it soon enough.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> She is probably teething, I just used to blow on Louie's face when he did it & thankfully he has stoped now as his teeth are huge now


i have heard of people doing this, i wouldnt as i read that to the cat, its the same as a hiss to them, plus my partner did it and the cat clawed his eye  wouldnt want someone doing to me either lol


----------



## Angeluk3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replys

She has already started to try and climb up my legs when i'm stood up. lol I have lots of scratches all over my legs and hands.

I'm not sure what toys work or if it's just trial and error.
I have got her a scratching post but she doesn't seem to like it. 
I also got her a toy on a stick that i play with her and she likes.

My kids love her and so do i just want to stop her doing this


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome to PF  what your kitten is doing is completely natural behaviour. She is probably teething so would benefit from chewing on something. You can get cat teething toys (not human ones!) from pet shops. The best ones I have found are by Petstages : 
Petstages - Developmental Toys for Cats - Chewing

My kitten also likes chewing on plastic drinking straws.

Lots of people have different ideas about stopping a kitten from biting, including a firm 'no', blowing in the kitten's face to biting the kitten back. I have found the most effective is to walk away, ignore your kitten when he/she bites and resume safe play - with a wand toy, not your hand, a while later. Please don't punish your kitten for biting, it's a natural part of their development and it will stop in time. Good luck 

ps - scratches are par for the course with having cats/kittens. Mine regularly climb up my legs and even jump from the floor onto my shoulders!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> You can get cat teething toys (not human ones!) from pet shops. The best ones I have found are by Petstages :
> Petstages - Developmental Toys for Cats - Chewing


I just wanted to second these cat chewing toys, and definitely make sure you get the petstages ones. They really do work!! Not just for kittens, chewy adults like them too. The long one that looks like a Quality Street toffee.... that one is gel filled and can be put in the freezer so they gel gets frozen and they can happily chew away on them for ages.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey! 
Try not to worry about your kitten behaving like this; as others have said she is probably teething and it is natural behaviour which will likely stop as she matures. My kitten is 18 weeks old and like many others he can be a bit bitey in play these days. This usually seems to be a sign that he is bored or looking for attention so I've found that getting the toys out and entertaining him or giving him some fuss takes his attention off my hands. 

As this works well enough and the biting isn't a massive problem for me I haven't really tried anything else. My OH did go through a stage of removing him from the living room (he likes to be with us all the time when we're at home) for five minutes when he was going too far with the biting, but to be honest I put a stop to it as I found that it simply distressed him and he was very clingy upon his return to the room. This is also a punishment for him and as he isn't doing anything wrong it just didn't seem fair. 
I've heard that blowing on the face sharply also works well, but William can be a bit jumpy as it is and due to him leaving mum at a very young age I like to be careful with his socialization - the last thing I want is for him to become scared of us or other people. 

Anyway, I hope you find something that helps relieve your furbaby's biting needs  Do you have a picture of her?? Forum rules 
Sparkles 
xx


----------



## Angeluk3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I will have a look at the website now. Thanks.

I have uploaded a pic of Peppa  as my profile pic


----------

